# Problema tastiera e touchpad

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi/e

Ieri sono riuscito a reinstallare gentoo, ma ho il problema in oggetto. 

Ho installato kde, con sddm, ma al login manager non viene vista la tastiera del portatile. Ho provato a guardare ma Synaptics è installato. 

Non so come fare, cioè non so dove guardare per risolvere questo grosso problema.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma solo kde non vede la tastiera o anche nella console testuale?

Posta il to emerge --info

----------

## zar Marco

Ciao, momentaneamente non ho il PC sotto mano, ma posso dirti che in console la tastiera "va", cioè riesco ad accedere e tutto anche se non funziona il numpad.

Su plasma non so, cioè non funziona all'interno dei dm, quindi credo che sia un problema di X

Domani proverò a postare emerge - -info. Non vorrei aver dimenticato di installare qualcosa.

----------

## sabayonino

così ad occhio e croce potrebbe mancare/da impostare

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

```
# emerge -DNa @world
```

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Evdev

----------

## zar Marco

No, evdev l'ho impostato ieri in make.conf, lanciando poi un emerge -DNA @world

Comunque nel pomeriggio accederò a gentoo e vedrò di postare bene tutto ciò che mi è stato chiesto

----------

## zar Marco

premetto che sono da chroot, questo è l'emerge --info

```
legion_of_archers / # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.41 (python 3.5.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.27-r5, 4.17.2-1-ARCH x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.17.2-1-ARCH-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-7700HQ_CPU_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     8059712 total,   2505568 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 28 Jun 2018 14:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 60f1c02200723874db36d52c695bfece21aeaa28

sh bash 4.4_p23

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p3) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.5.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.11.4::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r5::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" rsync://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities actl alsa alsa-plugin amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups curl cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode eudev example exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif git glamor gpm gtk gtk3 iconv introspection ipv6 jit jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nmap nptl ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell ssl startup-notification static-lib subversion svg tcpd test tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower ursers usb vorbis widgets wifi wpa_supplicant wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 sse3 3dnow 3dnowext avx avx2 fma3 fma4 mmxext sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev synaptics libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="it" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Edit

Ho provato ad accedere a gentoo e startare kde, mi esce fuori un messaggio in cui dice non essere possibile accedere alla home, che è in xfs, può essere che tutto il problema risieda la?

Edit

Ho provato a creare un user nuovo, con una home in EXT4, non va comunque, però startando kde mi dava un errore in cui non trovava systemd. Forse il problema sta la

----------

## trigg

ciao zar Marco   :Very Happy: 

bello incontrarti anche qui  :Smile:  .

----------

## sabayonino

@zarM  potresti postare il tuo fstab ed eventualmente controllare i messaggi di dmesg ?

filtrando l'output potrebbe rivelare qualcosa

```
# dmesg | grep XFS
```

----------

## zar Marco

Ciao @trigg, sei riuscito ad installarlo noto, son contento.

Eventualmente @sabayonino, posso anche verificare dsmeg da chroot giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Eventualmente @sabayonino, posso anche verificare dsmeg da chroot giusto?

 

Non ne sono sicuro visto che fai il boot con il kernel della live. Dovresti spulciarlo facendo il boot con il tuo kernel

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, allora al più vedrò di disabilitare il dm ed entrerò da tty

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, con dmesg greppato su xfs non trova niente. Questo è il mio fsab

```
/dev/nvme0n1p1               /boot/efi       vfat            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/nvme0n1p5               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p4               /home           xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p2               none            swap            sw              0 0

```

----------

## sabayonino

un bel "defaults" come opzione di mount sulla /home non guasterebbe.

dovresti controllare a livello di kernel se hai abilitato XFS   :Mr. Green:   altrimenti ciccia.

```
 zcat /proc/config.gz | grep XFS

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_XFS_ONLINE_SCRUB=y

# CONFIG_XFS_WARN is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

```

o come modulo

```
CONFIG_XFS_FS=m
```

o incluso nel kernel

```
CONFIG_XFS_FS=yes
```

----------

## zar Marco

Ora sto rigenerando il kernel, mettendo xfs non come modulo. Poi inserisco default al posto di noatime 

Però sto ancora sbattendo la testa nel capire come far funzionare la tastiera

----------

## sabayonino

controlla anche il supporto USB per le periferiche  e/o per i dispositivi di Input , sempre nel kernel

----------

